# Wanted: Road bike 54cm Hertfordshire/London



## Guyvers (9 May 2020)

So after searching the usual sites I'm still looking for the above.

I'm 5'8 and 3/4"  with a 30" inseam. Have narrowed down my search to a 54cm top tube (first road bike )

Hoping for at least 9 speed Sora (preferably more) but budget is restricted at £500. Discs would be preferred but not essential, must be clean and well kept.

Hoping 2nd hand will achieve more bang for my buck as currently toying with a new Giant contend or Triban RC500 (once I save a few more pennies).

Happy to travel within reason once restrictions allow.

Thanks in advance

Justin


----------



## vickster (9 May 2020)

Why does it need to have a 50cm seat tube, if the reach and stand over is right, the ST just affects the amount of seatpost showing?
Your grid says 50.8. Which would mean 51cm (never seen a calculator as the geometry of bikes varies )
Most 54cm stock bikes come with 172.5cm cranks, you won’t notice a difference to 170


----------



## Guyvers (9 May 2020)

vickster said:


> Why does it need to have a 50cm seat tube, if the reach and stand over is right, the ST just affects the amount of seatpost showing?
> Your grid says 50.8. Which would mean 51cm (never seen a calculator as the geometry of bikes varies )
> Most 54cm stock bikes come with 172.5cm cranks, you won’t notice a difference to 170



Thanks for your reply. 

Just posted the results I got from the calculator. 

I understand its a guide and ultimately will need to sit on the bike to know for sure but thought it was helpful as a reference. 

Sorry If I came across too specific.


----------



## vickster (9 May 2020)

Guyvers said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Just posted the results I got from the calculator.
> 
> ...


I think specifying a 54cm TT should get you in the right ballpark 👍


----------



## Guyvers (9 May 2020)

vickster said:


> I think specifying a 54cm TT should get you in the right ballpark 👍



OK noted!

I've tried to work out my stack and reach but can't seem to find a method short of getting a bike fit (which isn't possible atm).


----------



## vickster (9 May 2020)

Guyvers said:


> OK noted!
> 
> I've tried to work out my stack and reach but can't seem to find a method short of getting a bike fit (which isn't possible atm).


You just need to sit on them. Although fit can be adjusted with stem, spacers etc. You don’t need a bike fit. If you’re between sizes, go smaller not bigger.

I’m 5’9.5, long legged (around 34”) and 54cm is always ok for me, often with a lot of seatpost showing.


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 May 2020)

@biggs682


----------



## biggs682 (9 May 2020)

Thanks @smokeysmoo 

Not selling anything at the moment due to covid 19 .

Although I do have a 54 Tricross but no disc's and well under budget .


----------



## Spiderweb (9 May 2020)

This Calibre Lost Lad Gravel Bike from Go Outdoors looks a bargain at £399.
Edit - plus 5% off via Quidco.
https://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/15990777/calibre-lost-lad-road-bike-blue-15990777?utm_source=affiliate&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=http://www.digidip.net/&awc=3549_1589042017_cfbaf96ba653605330b6af98512069b5


----------



## Guyvers (9 May 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> This Calibre Lost Lad Gravel Bike from Go Outdoors looks a bargain at £399.
> Edit - plus 5% off via Quidco.
> https://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/15990777/calibre-lost-lad-road-bike-blue-15990777?utm_source=affiliate&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=http://www.digidip.net/&awc=3549_1589042017_cfbaf96ba653605330b6af98512069b5
> View attachment 521146


That does look pretty! 

Only claris and quite heavy but definitely on the the shortlist. 

Thank you


----------



## biggs682 (9 May 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> This Calibre Lost Lad Gravel Bike from Go Outdoors looks a bargain at £399.
> Edit - plus 5% off via Quidco.
> https://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/15990777/calibre-lost-lad-road-bike-blue-15990777?utm_source=affiliate&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=http://www.digidip.net/&awc=3549_1589042017_cfbaf96ba653605330b6af98512069b5
> View attachment 521146



That's a nice basic machine and would be ideal for a lot of people if they would just ignore it's lack of snob value 



Guyvers said:


> That does look pretty!
> 
> Only claris and quite heavy but definitely on the the shortlist.
> 
> Thank you



Nought wrong with Claris and the extra weight could be anybodies daily visit to the loo


----------



## vickster (9 May 2020)

One of these?
https://www.halfords.com/bikes/adve...enture-bike---52-54.5-57cm-frames-445620.html

https://www.bikeradar.com/features/550-now-buys-you-a-proper-gravel-bike/


----------



## vickster (11 May 2020)

This just posted in for sale @Guyvers
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/trek-domane-4-0-carbon-road-bike-size-54-medium.260995/

Although you'll need to find some more budget


----------



## Guyvers (11 May 2020)

Thanks @vickster.

But currently in discussion about this bike.

Any thoughts??


----------



## vickster (11 May 2020)

Check the size - it might be a bit big (an M Defy was for me and I'm taller). Giant reckon 5'8-6ft for medium 
https://www.cyclestore.co.uk/contentPages.asp?pageID=61

Otherwise looks decent, check that the seller has the receipt. Looks like a 2015 model


----------



## Guyvers (11 May 2020)

vickster said:


> Check the size - it might be a bit big (an M Defy was for me and I'm taller)
> 
> Otherwise looks decent, check that the seller has the receipt



OK thanks for the advice. Was toying between S/M but can't get to a shop to sit on one until they open. 

How tall are you?

He doesn't have receipt as he bought second hand.


----------



## vickster (11 May 2020)

Guyvers said:


> OK thanks for the advice. Was toying between S/M but can't get to a shop to sit on one until they open.
> 
> How tall are you?
> 
> He doesn't have receipt as he bought second hand.


Just under 5'10, but long legged. The Defy felt very stretched to me way back when, with very wide bars. Could be rectified with shorter stem, narrower bars possibly

If he bought second hand £500 is certainly overpriced

You really need to sit on that bike for size as it's not a current model


----------



## Guyvers (11 May 2020)

vickster said:


> Just under 5'10
> 
> If he bought second hand £500 is certainly overpriced
> 
> You really need to sit on that bike for size as it's not a current model



It's £400 if I want it


----------



## vickster (11 May 2020)

Guyvers said:


> It's £400 if I want it


Go see it, sit on it, test ride it


----------



## Guyvers (11 May 2020)

It's over an hour away so just trying to research what I can before making the drive. Will see if he can hold off until I can make it but looked like a decent deal to me. 

Thank you for your help.


----------

